# loose circuit breaker



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Is the breaker loose on the bus bar of the panel? Or is the bus bar corroded or pitted?

If you have an old worn out breaker, replacing it may be the answer.

If your panel has corroded or pitted bus bars, then a new breaker is only flushing good money after bad. You'll have to replace the panel in that case.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

justorr said:


> or just replace the breaker?


With no upstream breakers of fuses, or maybe even with, there is an arc flash danger.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

What brand do you have?

When you take the breaker out (WHEN ITS OFF!) Is the bus burnt, corroded, pitted, etc?

Is the breaker warped as if it was hot?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Tighten? Are you saying the breaker is bolted in? If it is tighten it. Power off main breaker first.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Some breakers have a screw that connects it to the pole bus! Other have a press connector.
Possibly, the screw wasn't tightened properly when it was installed. or it wasn't pressed into place properly.
As it was loose, damage may have occured where the breaker contacts the bus.
If you cannot tighten the mounting screw, you may be able to relocate the breaker to a spare position.
If you have no spare positions, try a new breaker.

REMEMBER TO TURN OFF THE MAINS BEFORE WORKING IN THE PANEL!


----------

